# brutal heightpill



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

so this was my ex about a year ago , she was kinda tall










this was our height difference (my head is slightly below the top of the orange and black parts (im 5'11)













so i just found out on her stories that she is dating this ugly soylord jfll
only cause he is 6'4


over for 5'11 cels like me , bitch left me for a dude who i brutally face and frame mog just cause its 6'4













this fucking guy lmao


----------



## Zenturio (May 17, 2021)

Jfl fucking indians I swear


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

@BUY$DRUGS @SkinjobCatastrophe @WonderChad 
Professor Genki's Super Ethical Reality Climax @Genki​@BalkanPig @mewcoper @Gonthar @MarstonAlloy @Jamesothy @JamesHowlett 

https://saintsrow.fandom.com/wiki/Professor_Genki's_Super_Ethical_Reality_Climax?veaction=edit


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Jfl fucking indians I swear


pakistani*


----------



## koalendo (May 17, 2021)

how tall is she?


----------



## Zenturio (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> pakistani*


Same race in my book. But ngl fucking kekfuel story the foid is actually prob 99% percentile gene wise for a curry foid but just fucking lol that she now fucks a giga soyboy without a mandible who posts pics of lego batman on social media truly my condolences brother


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 17, 2021)

she left u for this?


----------



## lejend (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> bitch left me for a dude who i brutally face and frame mog


send a pm of his face and frame, he must be bottom of the barrel.


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> so this was my ex about a year ago , she was kinda tall
> 
> View attachment 1138740
> View attachment 1138741
> ...


God please give me one inch


----------



## lejend (May 17, 2021)

oh the pics you sent are him


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> so this was my ex about a year ago , she was kinda tall
> 
> View attachment 1138740
> View attachment 1138741
> ...


Girl looks Indian ngl


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

koalendo said:


> how tall is she?


over 6'2


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

lejend said:


> oh the pics you sent are him


yes


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 17, 2021)

my nigga @Toska playing with lego batman thats tuff 😂


----------



## lejend (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> yes


pm your face and frame


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Same race in my book. But ngl fucking kekfuel story the foid is actually prob 99% percentile gene wise for a curry foid but just fucking lol that she now fucks a giga soyboy without a mandible who posts pics of lego batman on social media truly my condolences brother


exactly lmao , its like even when i stand next to him despite him being 5 inches taller he looks like my abused beta dog


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 17, 2021)

I am sorry for your loss OP,hope you find better partner
6'4 in Pakistan? What is happening with never generation and their height increase..


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

lejend said:


> pm your face and frame


okay , ill send in private conversation 
just for notes , im 5.5 psl and my bidelt is 20 inch


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Same race in my book. But ngl fucking kekfuel story the foid is actually prob 99% percentile gene wise for a curry foid but just fucking lol that she now fucks a giga soyboy without a mandible who posts pics of lego batman on social media truly my condolences brother


Lol.. She is not 99 percent.. She is below average in pakistan ngl


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 17, 2021)

lejend said:


> pm your face and frame


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> I am sorry for your loss OP,hope you find better partner
> 6'4 in Pakistan? What is happening with never generation and their height increase..


i found a better partner anyways , even tho im in an asylum now she visits me daily and brings me food cause asylum food sucks


----------



## lejend (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> okay , ill send in private conversation
> just for notes , im 5.5 psl and my bidelt is 20 inch


ye, i'll be the judge of that


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 17, 2021)

this probably what @RoBobaFett999 looks like @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Jerzy Bondov (May 17, 2021)

That dude is lucky she's clearly out of his league. What's your age range? Maybe she just wanted a beta to settle down with.


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Lol.. She is not 99 percent.. She is below average in pakistan ngl


nope , she mogs hard body wise and face is still above average


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

ill send to u too


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 17, 2021)

send pics of her heightmogging people


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> nope , she mogs hard body wise and face is still above average


Average at best lol not above or maybe where i live there r more beautiful women jfl


----------



## lejend (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> okay , ill send in private conversation
> just for notes , im 5.5 psl and my bidelt is 20 inch


waiting


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 17, 2021)

nothing makes sense in this thread


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

Jerzy Bondov said:


> That dude is lucky she's clearly out of his league. What's your age range? Maybe she just wanted a beta to settle down with.


we are 16


----------



## Slyfex8 (May 17, 2021)

My ex was 2inches taller than me too. But at least we are not indians


----------



## 189 (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> even tho im in an asylum


wtf? why?


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

189 said:


> wtf? why?


will confess later , u can ask me in pm


----------



## lejend (May 17, 2021)

ye he mogs big time tbf. That guy is hideous also so not too difficult.


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 17, 2021)

Understandable most girls want the guy to be taller at least unless ur face is very good.


----------



## PikachuCandy (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> so this was my ex about a year ago , she was kinda tall
> 
> View attachment 1138740
> View attachment 1138741
> ...


He's not ugly.
Gives soyboy vibes due to his glasses and all but not ugly


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 17, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Understandable most girls want the guy to be taller at least unless ur face is very good.


my face is much better than him , u wanna see in private chat?


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> i found a better partner anyways , even tho im in an asylum now she visits me daily and brings me food cause asylum food sucks


I hope you recover as soon as possible.Also i am happy that you found another girl that is well mannered and loves you.Fucking hate those lanklet faggots,i was close to beating one feminine tall faggot that took girl i was attracted to,i am 5'11 too btw,haven't got any increase since 15


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 17, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> my face is much better than him , u wanna see in private chat?


Sure, I meant by good face like legit very good face ie efron or somerhalder not just chadlite


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 17, 2021)

6'4 is 99% in Pakistan tho, he also looks descent


----------



## isis_Bleach (May 17, 2021)

Shes like 6’2 , why would she want u


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2021)




----------



## maxlooks (May 17, 2021)

You must be at least 1 cm taller than the girl. Height halo is real though.


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 17, 2021)

p - p - princeton


----------



## .👽. (May 17, 2021)

send me your pics bro i cant believe she left you for this guy


----------



## bernanddrago (May 17, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> 6'4 in Pakistan? What is happening with never generation and their height increase..


Zoomers aren't that much taller than the previous generation. Fyi 19 y.o Dutch men average 6' (183cm)


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 17, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Zoomers aren't that much taller than the previous generation. Fyi 19 y.o Dutch men average 6' (183cm)


Here 6'2 is average


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (May 17, 2021)

I would be so down if this mf got with my ex, I would understand a Chad but this


----------



## bernanddrago (May 17, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> Here 6'2 is average


South Sudan? lol


----------



## seimakkak (May 17, 2021)

Hes a chad stop disrespecting him


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 17, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> Here 6'2 is average


I think balkan have even taller people than Netherlands ngl. I think it's the lack of research in those areas but balkans are fkn massive.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (May 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Lol.. She is not 99 percent.. She is below average in pakistan ngl


Something above average with slight ethnic tax. For a female that is more then enough to attract all males.


----------



## ilyess (May 17, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> My ex was 2inches taller than me too.* But at least we are not indians*


*nigga i was drinking tea spitted that shit out of my nose jfllllllll *


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> 6'4 is 99% in Pakistan tho, he also looks descent


No zoomers r taller.. In my college there is decent amount of 6 2 and above guys guys


----------



## ilyess (May 17, 2021)

i don't care to see his face but can niggas who got a pm from him make a post because if he really mogs him by far and that tallbitch dumped him for the soycuck with the batman lego toy just because he's 6'4 then i g-gu-guess it is over boyos


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> No zoomers r taller.. In my college there is decent amount of 6 2 and above guys guys


Jfl sure, what ever you say chump, not even in my euro college there is lots of 6'2 guys


----------



## Biggdink (May 17, 2021)

And niggas still say face matters more than height ... bro he’s like 1 psl


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (May 17, 2021)

Wtf over for me 5'10 cel


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 17, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> And niggas still say face matters more than height ... bro he’s like 1 psl


Girl is 6'2, the indian fuck isn't even much taller than her, she just wants a guy taller which is like most women. The woman is still gonna be taller in heels than the guy  

once you're taller than most women you date your face matters far more

just use 6'2 woman to prove theory that height matters when 99% of men will never find a girl that's 6'2, hell the average WNBA height isn't even 6'2 it's 5'10


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (May 17, 2021)

How tf does that trucel with subhuman hobbies have 156+ likes. Status cus tall


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 17, 2021)

1. She aint even that attractive. She's like a 6/10 to me
2. Isn't 5'11 tall in india (the people look indian so im assuming you are). 
3. lul at oneitis. Who gives a fuck. Fuck these sluts and move on.


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 18, 2021)

maxlooks said:


> You must be at least 1 cm taller than the girl. Height halo is real though.


idk , i always wanted someone who is like 3 to 4 inches taller than me


Hopelessmofoker said:


> send me your pics bro i cant believe she left you for this guy


k ill send


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 18, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> How tf does that trucel with subhuman hobbies have 156+ likes. Status cus tall


well he gets it cause he is a wannabe soyboy feminist and has his gang of feminine guys


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 18, 2021)

ilyess said:


> i don't care to see his face but can niggas who got a pm from him make a post because if he really mogs him by far and that tallbitch dumped him for the soycuck with the batman lego toy just because he's 6'4 then i g-gu-guess it is over boyos


dm me i can send


----------



## Chadeep (May 18, 2021)

She's hot for a tall girl. Most of the tall girls I've encountered in my life look like ogre with big frames. Also seems like on Average Pakistani foids are much better looking than Indian ones.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 18, 2021)

Would be able to date if I had hair but I’m bald so LDAR


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 18, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> She's hot for a tall girl. Most of the tall girls I've encountered in my life look like ogre with big frames. Also seems like on Average Pakistani foids are much better looking than Indian ones.


she is way above average here , face looks much better irl


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (May 18, 2021)

fckin indian shtskins


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 18, 2021)

I can't stop laughing at this lol
no way this is not a larp


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 18, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> View attachment 1140364
> 
> 
> I can't stop laughing at this lol
> no way this is not a larp


check pm


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (May 18, 2021)

are you paki or curry? is that girl a curry or paki?


----------



## piscicide (May 18, 2021)

@faggotchadlite how much of an advantage is being white in india


----------



## Chadeep (May 18, 2021)

piscicide said:


> @faggotchadlite how much of an advantage is being white in india


6ft above God mode for whites in India.


----------



## mogstar (May 18, 2021)

Go ER


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 18, 2021)

piscicide said:


> @faggotchadlite how much of an advantage is being white in india


well im in pakistan 

but even here , fair skin is like seen as more attractive even if someone dark skinned has slightly better features

but if the dark skinned guy has good features he can slay , i even see a few bbc's near the station and one of my friends told me she has fucked like 5 of them


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 18, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> are you paki or curry? is that girl a curry or paki?


we are paki


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (May 19, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> we are paki


I thought you were from curryland


----------



## Julius (May 19, 2021)

Bro, this guy is not ugly, he just looks like a nerd cuz of his glasses and facial hair. I would say his face is average, do you mog him?


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 19, 2021)

Julius said:


> Bro, this guy is not ugly, he just looks like a nerd cuz of his glasses and facial hair. I would say his face is average, do you mog him?


wait ill send u in pm


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 19, 2021)

h2o


----------



## Ryan (May 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Jfl sure, what ever you say chump, not even in my euro college there is lots of 6'2 guys


Crying cuz you'll get brutally mogged here


----------



## Ryan (May 19, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> so this was my ex about a year ago , she was kinda tall
> 
> View attachment 1138740
> View attachment 1138741
> ...


R u really paki? This girl is wearing half clothes and looks Indian too and in one pic her boobs r showing lol.. U'll literally get killed here by wearing that suit or taking this kind of pics
Or she is a ultra whore or something cuz here it's interpreted as this ngl


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 19, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Or she is a ultra whore or something cuz here it's interpreted as this ngl


she is from a high status family , she literally gets away with so much shit just cause she is rich tall and looks good 
she isnt a whore at all tho


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (May 19, 2021)

why was I tagged in this shit I need to bleach my eyes now smh I've never seen such ugly disgusting subhumans in my life until today.


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (May 19, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> she is from a high status family , she literally gets away with so much shit just cause she is rich tall and looks good
> she isnt a whore at all tho


SHE LOOKS LIKE ASS BRO THE FUCK U ON


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 19, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> SHE LOOKS LIKE ASS BRO THE FUCK U ON


She is a stacy


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (May 19, 2021)

the amount of desperate faggos in this thread is unbelievable if you think this "thing" that's supposedly a female is attractive I seriously recommend roping never mind the faggot guy bro he could be 9 feet for all I care he would still look worse than a subhuman. Both trucels and there perfect for each other OP you need to stop stressing I seriously doubt someone can be uglier then this guy let em be looksmatched. How old are these guys?


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (May 19, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> She is a stacy


I don't even consider her a female tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 19, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> well im in pakistan
> 
> but even here , fair skin is like seen as more attractive even if someone dark skinned has slightly better features
> 
> but if the dark skinned guy has good features he can slay , i even see a few bbc's near the station and one of my friends told me she has fucked like 5 of them


bruh if good looking dark people can't even slay in India what makes you think they can slay in Pakistan where 70 percent of the people are lightskin


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (May 19, 2021)

she looks like a fucking landwhale on top of her subhuman face how could u possible think this girl is a stacy you fucking retard


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 19, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> the amount of desperate faggos in this thread is unbelievable if you think this "thing" that's supposedly a female is attractive I seriously recommend roping never mind the faggot guy bro he could be 9 feet for all I care he would still look worse than a subhuman. Both trucels and there perfect for each other OP you need to stop stressing I seriously doubt someone can be uglier then this guy let em be looksmatched. How old are these guys?


She left me cause I said I hope her mom gets cancer and dies like a dog and sister gets acid attacked

Again not my fault cause she left me on seen


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 19, 2021)

Toska said:


> bruh if good looking dark people can't even slay in India what makes you think they can slay in Pakistan where 70 percent of the people are lightskin


Idk I'm light skin but I've seen dark skin dudes slay


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 19, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> she looks like a fucking landwhale on top of her subhuman face how could u possible think this girl is a stacy you fucking retard


She isnt landwhale ,I thought she is stacy cause she was taller than me


----------



## SPFromNY914 (May 23, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> so this was my ex about a year ago , she was kinda tall
> 
> View attachment 1138740
> View attachment 1138741
> ...


That kid can look decent if he built frame and fixed posture. By building frame and increasing testosterone hair growth is a by product of that as well


----------



## SPFromNY914 (May 23, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> My ex was 2inches taller than me too. But at least we are not indians


Top tier Indians🇮🇳 Mog Top Tier Pakistanis tho. Especially Punjabis and Malayalis(Mallus).


----------



## AcneScars (May 23, 2021)

@faggotchadlite send pics


----------



## Preston (May 23, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Top tier Indians🇮🇳 Mog Top Tier Pakistanis tho. Especially Punjabis and Malayalis(Mallus).


Names of a few Mallu gigachads?


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 23, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> That kid can look decent if he built frame and fixed posture. By building frame and increasing testosterone hair growth is a by product of that as well


hair growth increases with testosterone? how?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (May 23, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Names of a few Mallu gigachads?


There are no Indian Gigachads. But some Mallu chads/chadpreets are Prithviraj,Khalin Pudapakam,Faiz Riyas, Dulquer Salmaan, Sanoj K.S., Azhar Zwazi, extc extc.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (May 23, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> hair growth increases with testosterone? how?


I meant better diet, because working out consistently and lifting weights usually leads to better diets and more sleep. Better diets and more sleep lead to hair growth


----------



## tej_b (May 24, 2021)

is this joke or real ? where did you went wrong my nigga?>


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 24, 2021)

tej_b said:


> is this joke or real ? where did you went wrong my nigga?>


it is real , wanna see my face in private?


----------



## tej_b (May 24, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> it is real , wanna see my face in private?


yea sure dm me


----------



## SPFromNY914 (May 26, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> hair growth increases with testosterone? how?


Regularly going to the gym and weightlifting has a good correlation with adapting to a balanced diet. And with a balanced diet as well has good hair care, people usually achieve much more hair growth than as if they were outta shape.


----------



## studiocel (May 26, 2021)

itisogre said:


> she left u for this?
> View attachment 1139281


You got mogged and cucked by this dude


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 26, 2021)

studiocel said:


> You got mogged and cucked by this dude


not cucked , i brutally mog him 

its been like a year since we broke up , she was with him since last month


----------



## disillusioned (Jun 2, 2021)

Jfl in a nordic country this dude would be 100% incel except maybe with some of the lower tier girls absolutely no way being 6.4ft would grant you ANYTHING over here when you look like this. In my country this guy would be 3/10 facially lmao I actually look better than him no joke. If I can't get anything despite being 6.2ft blue eyes white guy with dark hair while also having better face than him, it would be 100% over for him here.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jun 2, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl in a nordic country this dude would be 100% incel except maybe with some of the lower tier girls absolutely no way being 6.4ft would grant you ANYTHING over here when you look like this. In my country this guy would be 3/10 facially lmao I actually look better than him no joke. If I can't get anything despite being 6.2ft blue eyes white guy with dark hair while also having better face than him, it would be 100% over for him here.


ngl, even here he is like a coping soyboy


----------

